# 92 Mercedes 500SL... Mad buy or an investment...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've been smitten by an old Merc. A 500SL... Anyone ever had experience of owning one of these?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

fancied one of these myself, fantastic looking car 8) Had a clk 320 before the TT that too was a well built merc and was lovely to drive with all the goodies you could imagine fast too shame they suffer from rust around the arches!! would have another though.. Go and buy it you will not be disapointed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope ot comes with free petrol


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hope it comes with free parts.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I understand the appeal totally and have spent much time on PH trawling through the listings of various models of old Mercs, unfortunately reality hits and the realisation of massive fuel costs and potentially ruinous running costs knocks the sense back into me 

If it can be a weekend fun toy then less of an issue, but with these types of cars it is not the purchase cost you need to worry about, but the ensuing costs from that point 

Charlie


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If you have your heart set on it, buy it, you will only regret it later


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Generally well built, although parts prices from main dealers are eye watering as are general running costs.

Biggest problem, for me, is the dull driving experience. I genuinely considered one late last year, but after actually driving it I was put off. Not for nothing does it have a "Hollywood Wives" image.

Older models, late 60s/early 70s, are better looking and cooler. Later models are better cars, but still don't excite.

Anyway I am way too ugly for an open topped car!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ag said:


> Anyway I am way too ugly for an open topped car!


But at least your ar honest :wink: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Guy down the road from me has got one cracking car, only comes out of the garage twice a week. Once to polish it and the other to fill it up with petrol :lol:

Kevin


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassing/to ... mt=R129+SL

... why not one of the last previous generation R107 models (300/420/500), a good one would probably be depreciation proof.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

very well built cars and should not cost a fortune to keep on the road if your mileage is going to be low.

won't be a classic like the previous generation because later model is around in much higher numbers, and they last well. it should have bottomed out on depreciation.

my brother has at least five mercs including an sl and a mid 80's S class the size of a house. he spends very little on repairs for the older models. the newer models are a different story.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Weren't the Merc's of that era 'over engineered' I bet it's certainly more reliable than my sub 10mpg V12 jag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

For me the newer SL500 from 2003-2007 is a much better prospect and it looks far superior to the square box mercs of old

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you can afford to buy, insure and run one for a year, just do it in my opinion - why not scratch the itch - what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

clived said:


> If you can afford to buy, insure and run one for a year, just do it in my opinion - why not scratch the itch - what is the worst that can happen?


Agreed I have had my jag for a year and the itch is well and truly scratched

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Been doing some research and came across this link...

This particular example is not to my taste but it just shows how resilient the SL is...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=195590


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure what your budget is (for both buying and glueing bits back on), but have you considered a classic 911? Maybe a 964?

I think the Merc would be fun to own, in that it's a beautiful, classic machine, but probably wouldn't perform as well as it looked. The 911 would look amazing AND drive well.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Not sure what your budget is (for both buying and glueing bits back on), but have you considered a classic 911? Maybe a 964?
> 
> I think the Merc would be fun to own, in that it's a beautiful, classic machine, but probably wouldn't perform as well as it looked. The 911 would look amazing AND drive well.


I've learned a lot about the R129 Mercedes now - which years are best to buy, what to look out for etc. and I have to say your suggestion might well be a good one.

I'm in no hurry to be honest so will bide my time. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Been doing some research and came across this link...
> 
> This particular example is not to my taste but it just shows how resilient the SL is...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=195590


Top work looks like a new car


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

My mate has a 2003 one, nice motor but not worth the asking price new.

He hardly uses his and its costs serious money to run, a service is £1000+ as is the bill anytime something goes wrong.

Great car but make sure you have deep pockets...


----------

